# Looking for free jon boat



## Kodiak_Man (Jun 24, 2008)

I am looking for a jon boat 10-14' that someone may have given up on and wants to give away. I don't mind if it leaks or not, as long as it is repairable with a little work. you can email me at [email protected] and if possible attach a pic. Thank you!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

there is one on craigslist (pensacola) posted today


----------

